# Alum bass



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We hit alum yesterday for some bass fishing. The last two times we went we caught over 20 bass each time. Different story this time. We hit points, deep water, tried top water, shallow water, bays, even tried some vertical jigging and rock bank. Not one bass bite. Ended the day with three gills and one crappie. Water was around 80 degrees everywhere we went. In the southern pool water clarity was 3-5 feet in spots. Middle pool was around 3 feet also.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

that is the luck I had when went out Tues... caught a perch...


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I had the same results last night 8/3.... Did have a bunch of bites in the shallows (2-4 fow) but no takers.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Always gets better as sun goes down but it’s been slow


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Crazy slow lately. I saw a tons of schooling baitfish this weekend but nothing hitting them. Are the bass just full or overfished?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

was out friday @5:30am and picked up 2 nice smallmouth cranking deep. After the sun was fully out we were jiggin deep water with vibee's/spoons and spreaders and picked up some nice large and smallmouth. suprised me ...they were mixed in and around the whitebass/crappie schools


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

When you say deep, how deep do you mean? I was marking a thermocline around 20-22 feet. Most bites were from active fish in 15-20 FOW. All came on finesse presentations. Many fish marked suspending above thermocline, but couldn’t get them turned on. This was all southern pool midday early afternoon. Early morning and late evening, I always pick some up on the flats and weed lines with swims, top waters, traps, etc. Just curious if you’re getting bit deeper. Would seem to go against what I know about summer thermocline fishing. That or my electronics are broken! Lol.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I was on Alum Sunday, 8-4-19. I saw huge shad spawns in a couple of drains off the main lake in the southern end. Like 3DFishing said the active fish were in 15 to 24 feet. I caught fish a bit deeper than 20. The surface was 83. Probably a bit warm when a fish can get cooler water and still be near the bait. There was some kind of bug hatch happening with a gnat sized bug. That brought some small fish up to feed. While jigging a jigging rap in a huge cloud of baitfish I foul hooked a 3" baby white bass. I guess that was what the baitfish school was. The school was on the bottom in 22 feet and it came almost to the surface. Tons of food. I had to trigger bites with reaction baits and fast moving cranks. Bait was everywhere. Alum is healthy. Except it has a skier infestation.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

We were in the 15'-25' foot range, but the first few we got on a spreader were shallower. Was marking large bait balls.
Watched a guy fishing by me catch a big smallie, (looked over 4lbs) trolling a Hotlips. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I hit Alum today from 11:00-2:00. There was an accident this morning on 270 so I got a late start. In the short time time I was there I got hit with two storm cells so I just decided to leave. When the sun was out and windy the smallmouth hit a jerkbait pretty good. Caught six, all in the 12-14” range.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice to see some ole polebender bassing reports again! They have been missed!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

heard a 6.5 pounder was caught during yesterday's tourney.


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

Got skunked sat and Sunday. Had a few bites flipping. Had a 10 incher jump off on a drop shot.


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

Got 2 good ones and some small ones. Mix between 8ft grass and 3ft wood in the south pool.
















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

